# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Stopping Power Pivot updating queries

## abonae

Hi

I have a data model in Power Pivot that gets data from tables, that get their data via SQL queries from a DB on the network. All works beautifully except when I am offline. Every time I change the table layout, or sort data or apply a filter, it refreshes all the data and tries to connect to the remote DB. Of course, this times out and fails since I have no connection.

Is there a way to turn the power pivot, or the data model, or all the tables "offline" so that I only use the data that is there without trying to refresh?

Many thanks

Abo

----------


## hansolu

Hi, 

i do have the same setup but not your issue. I can change the layout, change filters without refreshing the source data. Only error i get is when I click on refresh all in the data ribbon.

What kind of setting do you in the connection property?

----------

